# Teflon sheet -- reusable?



## Razathorn (Apr 20, 2007)

I've read that you can remove the 'hand' and or polymer left over with various laser heat transfers by pressing it with teflon afterwards. How long does one have to press it and is the sheet reusable -- the price of teflon sheets was nuts if I'm going to waste a sheet on each press.

Wayne


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

the teflon sheet can be reused every time.


----------



## Razathorn (Apr 20, 2007)

Is there anything special you have to do before re-using it? Do you wash it off? How does the material you remove with the teflon not get transferred to the thing you use it on next?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

it will just wipe clean


----------



## Razathorn (Apr 20, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> it will just wipe clean


Amazing. Sounds like a winner. Is there the potential that it will pull any of the desired design off -- or is there something special going on that causes it to only remove the non printed portion? Is it a function of time and temperature?

Wayne


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I have never had the teflon sheet pull the design off. I have had glue stick to it but that is about it.


----------

